# Diamond Rhom



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wanted to share a pic of my BDR... just brought it home last week.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Very nice looking rhom you have there








What sized tank is he being kept in?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

wow good fish


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pick up!....







....He rocks like a DIO concert!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a beautiful diamond u got there


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks guys... This rhom is only about 5 or 6 inches and lives in a 125 gallon tank by itself. The only other things in the tank are a dozen dither/ feeder tetras and a snail.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What type of powerheads you have setup for him?


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice diamond rhomb, congrats


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

No powerhead in the tank at the moment... Im just using an Ehiem cannister that has good flow and surface aggitation.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I've kept mine without a powerhead for a little while and added one recently... I am going to try adding another to create a better flow


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Is it beneficial to use a powerhead to make more water current for a rhom in an aquarium?

I have a couple powerheads from my old sump... Im trying not to use any electrical equiptment that i really dont need cuz my wife already gives me a hard time about the monthly electrical bill.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

GoJamieGo said:


> Is it beneficial to use a powerhead to make more water current for a rhom in an aquarium?


Yep. http://www.opefe.com/rhombeus.html



> *They are river fish and require strong current*. I further suggest keeping them in a deep square tank than a long tank. Dimensions should allow sufficient turn around for the fish so that it will avoid bent tail syndrome, a feature seen on some fishes where the bottom or top of the caudal fin is crooked. This sometimes occurs from a fish being kept in a container that is to small for the fishes requirements. *A power head is a must for flow and to keep the fish healthy!*


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Word.... Thanks for the info Smoke.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Da said:


> Nice pick up!....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful diamond you have there and the substrate goes perfect with your rhom...in fact together they rock like a Gowan concert!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks again fellas,

I decided to add a powerhead to the tank...

It doesn't generate enough current to keep him swimming against the flow 24/7, and he is still able to stay in one spot.

Does having extra flow really make a difference? If anything, I think it made my fish more skittish. :/


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

It made a difference for me, but obviously the Rhom will survive without it. But I have seen different results from other members... Keep in mind, I don't use my tank lights, I keep them off. So my Rhoms swim freely without really being zombified in one spot all the time... Yesterday I pointed the powerhead directly down at them, and they actually turned around and started facing it and swimming against it. So I was able to see a clear difference.

Maybe checkout how the water conditions are from Rio Araguaia and see if it is fast flowing water etc? Mine came from Xingu, so the waters there are fast flowing (I saw a video on national geo.).

Forgot to mention that it's good to have a few deadspots for them to rest.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

A powerhead is good but a chilling spot must be provided without any current. There are after all many spots in a river that fish can rest.

Nice rhom BTW.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

GoJamieGo said:


> Thanks again fellas,
> 
> I decided to add a powerhead to the tank...
> 
> ...


Jamie,
I've never used powerheads...they are really not necessary...I've heard nothing but good things from people that do use them so I might try it in the future...Having said that, if you have ample filtration (10 - 20x's turnover rate) then that is sufficient as it will provide natural water currents in the aquarium itself!..


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Da said:


> Thanks again fellas,
> 
> I decided to add a powerhead to the tank...
> 
> ...


Jamie,
I've never used powerheads...they are really not necessary...I've heard nothing but good things from people that do use them so I might try it in the future...Having said that, if you have ample filtration (10 - 20x's turnover rate) then that is sufficient as it will provide natural water currents in the aquarium itself!..








[/quote]

Thanks for your input... I think I'm leaning more towards taking out the powerhead since the filters in my tank already provide good waterflow throughout the entire aquarium. The powerhead stuck on the glass looks a bit unsightly and I want to avoid giving my wife another reason to flame me for the high electricity bill. lol


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Im trying not to use any electrical equiptment that i really dont need cuz my wife already gives me a hard time about the monthly electrical bill.


I don't know how you have your filter set up, how many you have, or how often you do water changes. I only have one canister for my rhom's tank so I've found it benificial to have the powerhead set up strictly to circulate the water back toward the filter intake. 
I used to have my powerhead mounted on the side wall blowing current to the left. I had this powerhead set up on a timer. When my rhom was small he at first didn't care for this current but within a few weeks grew to love it. As he aged and grew he used it less and less and then got to a point of just plain finding a dead spot and staying put until the timer turned it the PH off, then he would become active. 
I have a thread out there somewhere about this issue. 
I removed the PH completely and he instantly became active most of the day but I then became paranoid about water circulation. 
I then replaced the powerhead for a few days and he instantly went back to the old ways.
So then I tried mounting the powerhead on the back wall of the tank instead of the side, at a slight angle. The current isn't going then full bore throughout the tank but does have the ability to circulate the water back toward the intake. I was happy to see that my Rhombeus doesn't seem to want to get away from the current like he was before. And to top it off, I never cared for the look of a big powerhead mounted on the side wall...this way its not such an eye-sore.

Also just a heads up that the new Hydor Koralia Powerheads are quite power efficient and have the capability of being used with a timer. Something to bring up to the old lady.

Forgot to add thats a very nice looking Rhombeus. Enjoy him.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ah man this fish makes me miss rhombs. looks just like my old one. was about the same size when i had to get rid of him. amazing looking fish. sounds like he has a kick ass home too


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> ah man this fish makes me miss rhombs. looks just like my old one. was about the same size when i had to get rid of him. amazing looking fish. sounds like he has a kick ass home too


Thanks a lot... I'll continue to post updates periodically on this thread!


----------

